# What topic(s) are you really passionate about?



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

What topic(s) are you enthusiastic and knowledgeable about?

Also, specify how okay you are with people messaging you to talk at length about them!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 14, 2020)

Football, especially my Tennessee Titans team (die hard fan) I'd gladly debate/converse about anything football as long as it's not hurtful


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 14, 2020)

Talk to my about my oc's, I can go on about them for hours.


----------



## Punji (Oct 14, 2020)

While I'm not _particularly_ knowledgeable on the subject, I've always loved behavioral psychology.

I find it fascinating why people and animals act in the ways they do, and why they think and feel and respond to various stimuli differently than others. I also like the idea of predicting behaviors based on personalities and other behaviors and vice versa.

Very interesting I think!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2020)

Social psychology, philosophy, sleep, kinks, fetishes and shitposting. Also, cheeseburgers.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 14, 2020)

I love, love, love talking about spirituality. Not religion specifically, but that can be included too, but only if the person(s) can have a civil discussion about it - I've learned a lot about other viewpoints thanks to people being willing to discuss. I love the paranormal aspects of spirituality mostly, but I am a skeptic who prefers to try to reason away as much as she can, so I definitely prefer having a discussion with someone of the same mindset who even if they have had experiences is able to realize they could have logical explanations.

Edit: Another passionate topic of mine is conservation of animals in all forms, but specifically big cats. It's where I've put my donation money in the past and I follow quite a few organizations that do good for the kitties. I've also recently been introduced to fox rescues and gosh darnit those are some of the funnest videos to watch when you just need something happy and silly to watch because foxes are obnoxious and adorable while doing it.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey as long as people don't force it upon anyone else/ shoving it down their throats, and it floats the boat, why not? 

I say go for it.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 14, 2020)

I have this longtime friend who has a major in Languages and we can spend hours talking about Portuguese, English, Japanese, German and so on. Mainly Portuguese. Learning about particularities of different countries (current customs, demographic stats, climate etc) feels really good too


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 14, 2020)

Art, and Donald Trump


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 14, 2020)

Norse mythology, art, and parrots


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 14, 2020)

Birds for sure, the few games I actually have time to play, and cars to a lesser extent. 

But what I'm really passionate about are firearms. More specifically the history, mechanics, and manufacturing processes behind them rather than actual shooting, but I digress...


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 14, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> But what I'm really passionate about are firearms. More specifically the history, mechanics, and manufacturing processes behind them rather than actual shooting, but I digress...


I'm into firearms also, specifically recreational shooting.  I spent some time at the range yesterday with a 7.62x39 AR-15 that I built myself.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 14, 2020)

There are many things that I am passionate about. Photography and videography the most, probably. Then there's crytpography, music, languages, watches, guitars, firearms, cars, tech... I'm shit at everything though.


----------



## tetramelly (Oct 14, 2020)

computer engineering/computer science and music games (except for osu), it's what I went to college for


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 14, 2020)

Magic: The Gathering, Buckethead, movies (mostly horror), food, and traveling. 

It's hard to get me to shut up sometimes, and I can talk for hours if I'm with the right people.

Oh, and bad drivers. I'm REALLY passionate about bad drivers.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2020)

My own little world with my OC's and imaginary hubbies. Daydreaming. Sleeping.

I don't really have much time/will to invest in anything else. Decent games/shows are scarce. I don't have any friends to go do things with/live in the middle of nowhere/COVID would ruin all of that anyway. 

I'd say I'm open for discussion but really these are kinda solo/personal topics!


----------



## Rayd (Oct 14, 2020)

pro-wrestling, basketball, collecting various nerdy/vintage things, metal music, writing, animation, psychology and philosophy.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 15, 2020)

Sex education, yo! i likes to learn where babies come from and where the storks get their cabbages.
For instance: Contrary to popular belief, pee is NOT stored in the balls!
...it's ACTUALLY stored in the clitoris. *nod* *nod* *nod*​


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Oct 15, 2020)

Aeronautics and videogame development.
Not to talkative about aircraft stuff cuz its kinda boring but i can go on for hours about game design, mechanics and the sorts.


----------



## Vinfang (Oct 15, 2020)

mythology, star wars and anime. see the resemblance?


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Oct 15, 2020)

Genetics because I'm still holding out hope someone decodes our genomes and invents a way to be real anthropomorphs.
Psychology because I want to be able to understand the things going through my own mind!
Roleplaying because it's like writing and acting all in one.
Furries because of course. c;


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Retro video games, advanced PC usage, and im slowly diving into network security.
I'm fine talking about any of these.


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 15, 2020)

Murder! Not committing it, but the psychology behind it. 
Criminology has always been really fascinating to me. 
Also art, writing/books (I usually read a book a week or more, especially now), the occult, Digimon, horror movies and world events. I usually like discussing the intent behind the things I obsess over rather than the details. 
Like rather than debating over which Digimon would win in a fight I'd discuss the important of the symbolism within the series. :B you guys...I'm, like, really cool.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

pascalthepommie said:


> which Digimon would win in a fight


Only if it's to debate between WereGarurumon and Leomon and only if they have a wholesome sportsmanship moment right after ;D
and maybe some netflix and chill


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Pokémon > Digimon
This is the only political debate I am willing to get into >:3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Pokémon > Digimon
> This is the only political debate I am willing to get into >:3


Deathbattle already settled that debate.
Digimon wins ;D


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Deathbattle already settled that debate.
> Digimon wins ;D


It's kind of cheating considering most of them are just random dinosaurs with rocket launchers strapped to them for no reason ;D
(and they are ugly as hell)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's kind of cheating considering most of them are just random dinosaurs with rocket launchers strapped to them for no reason ;D
> (and they are ugly as hell)


There's a reason.
It's utilitarian.
If you can fit rockets on it, then it needs rockets.
Because you can never have too many rockets.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> There's a reason.
> It's utilitarian.
> If you can fit rockets on it, then it needs rockets.
> Because you can never have too many rockets.


Are you like the USA or something?
(help the government strapped nuclear bombs on my dog D


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Are you like the USA or something?
> (help the government strapped nuclear bombs on my dog D


"You can never be too rich, too good-looking, or too well-armed" ~ Marcus Kincaid


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> "You can never be too rich, too good-looking, or too well-armed" ~ Marcus Kincaid


Well digimon only has one of those three, and that's the well-armed bit. They are ugly as hell


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well digimon only has one of those three, and that's the well-armed bit. They are ugly as hell


Hmm...
Nah


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Hmm...
> Nah


Some edgy teens fursona, next


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Some edgy teens fursona, next


Yes, let the hate flow through you.
And let's stop derailing this thread.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Yes, let the hate flow through you.
> And let's stop derailing this thread.


I am very passionate about pokemon, the superior brand

Anyways, I also am vary passionate about the art of procrastinating *yes yes*


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Pokémon > Digimon
> This is the only political debate I am willing to get into >:3


Naw, some folks like Pokemon and others like Digimon, it's all good in the hood with me.
I think it all depends on what you want in a show. I watched both shows growing up and, honestly, they're so different in plot-line that I've never really compared them. Yeah, they both have creatures and human partners but thats about it as far as I'm concerned haha. This is purely comparing the shows and nothing outside that.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

pascalthepommie said:


> Naw, some folks like Pokemon and others like Digimon, it's all good in the hood with me.
> I think it all depends on what you want in a show. I watched both shows growing up and, honestly, they're so different in plot-line that I've never really compared them. Yeah, they both have creatures and human partners but thats about it as far as I'm concerned haha. This is purely comparing the shows and nothing outside that.


You do know there is more than the shows .-.


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You do know there is more than the shows .-.


I do, yeah, but I never got into anything outside the shows. I'm a very character driven consumer of media so I never got into card games, video games etc. It's just always been how I attach to media I guess. 
Point being; I love the Digimon show but I respect that it might not be everyone's cup of tea. If Pokemon is more your thing then that's cool too. What do you like best about Pokemon?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

pascalthepommie said:


> I do, yeah, but I never got into anything outside the shows. I'm a very character driven consumer of media so I never got into card games, video games etc. It's just always been how I attach to media I guess.
> Point being; I love the Digimon show but I respect that it might not be everyone's cup of tea. If Pokemon is more your thing then that's cool too. What do you like best about Pokemon?


the fact that they don't look like something I would badly doodle on hw
I have only watched a tiny bit of the pokemon anime and it sucks. I haven't watched digimon but it probably sucks too.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You do know there is more than the shows .-.


The Digimon shows were fantastic (for a while)
They were much more mature than Pokemon and that's what drew me in.

Other than that, the games are alright. They vary a lot more than Pokemon games which is both a blessing and a curse.
Pokemon has a very comfortable groove where Digimon is always a little disjointed.
Though I am excited for Digimon: Survive

I also have a reissue of the classic Digivices. Had to call into multiple stores because they were sold out everywhere and being scalped for a while.


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I also have a reissue of the classic Digivices. Had to call into multiple stores because they were sold out everywhere and being scalped for a while.


Yes! I have one of those as well


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> The Digimon shows were fantastic (for a while)
> They were much more mature than Pokemon and that's what drew me in.
> 
> Other than that, the games are alright. They vary a lot more than Pokemon games which is both a blessing and a curse.
> ...


IDK, I just like the designs of Pokemon so much better, as they look so much neater and they are easier to draw IG. Also pokemon evolution lines make sense xD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> IDK, I just like the designs of Pokemon so much better, as they look so much neater and they are easier to draw IG. Also pokemon evolution lines make sense xD


I like them both for different reasons.
I like the lore and meat n potatoes of Digimon.
Pokemon... I like the ghost types. The games are kinda grates since I've been playing them since gen 1 and they don't change much.
In a universe with guns, criminals will still just run away after being defeated by a child in a dog fight.

At least in Digimon, the children were in real, actual danger. Heck, the first episode, they were attacked by a giant stag beetle that would have killed them.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I like them both for different reasons.
> I like the lore and meat n potatoes of Digimon.
> Pokemon... I like the ghost types. The games are kinda grates since I've been playing them since gen 1 and they don't change much.
> In a universe with guns, criminals will still just run away after being defeated by a child in a dog fight.
> ...


I do like PMD as well *nodnod*
I don't really play either games (I did complete S&S though) or watch either shows but I do like pokemon far better, just because they don't look kind of outdated like digimon do for some reason.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I do like PMD as well *nodnod*
> I don't really play either games (I did complete S&S though) or watch either shows but I do like pokemon far better, just because they don't look kind of outdated like digimon do for some reason.


Sounds like you're just hung up on artistic style.
*shrug*
I guess there probably are people out there that prefer like... Dragon Quest to Final Fantasy JUST because Toriyama did the art.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Sounds like you're just hung up on artistic style.
> *shrug*
> I guess there probably are people out there that prefer like... Dragon Quest to Final Fantasy JUST because Toriyama did the art.


Yeah well most of how I interact with a franchise is by drawing it, I want it to look good lmao


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yeah well most of how I interact with a franchise is by drawing it, I want it to look good lmao


Well, just give it a shot.
There's more to it that looks and the anime versions are a bit smoother than the manga/original art.
The artist, I forget his name, really likes making detailed fur, muscles, and veins.
I can see why that can turn some people off.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Well, just give it a shot.
> There's more to it that looks and the anime versions are a bit smoother than the manga/original art.
> The artist, I forget his name, really likes making detailed fur, muscles, and veins.
> I can see why that can turn some people off.


No, I have j o j o to watch


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No, I have j o j o to watch


You should watch Fist Of The North Star / Hokuto No Ken
It's anime Mad Max and it's fantastic


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You should watch Fist Of The North Star / Hokuto No Ken
> It's anime Mad Max and it's fantastic


nah, im already watching jojo part 1 which is similar I have heard


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> nah, im already watching jojo part 1 which is similar I have heard


Jojo part 1 is nothing like Hokuto


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Jojo part 1 is nothing like Hokuto


Well the creator of the Jojo manga  Hirohiko Araki took some inspiration from Fist of the North Star


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 15, 2020)

Me? I happen to be very passionate about D&D, actually. I’m sure it’s because I have no outlet to actually play it, lol.

I’m also very passionate about religion, as I’ve matured a lot through my experience with it. More than anything, I can tackle this topic and handle it pretty well if it were to be brought up.

That’s all I can think of right now, honestly.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well the creator of the Jojo manga  Hirohiko Araki took some inspiration from Fist of the North Star


Well sure, but the setting and story are quite different.
All those guys drew off each other, them and the Dragonball writers.
They're my action anime trifecta.
I love having them fight each other in games because I think it'd be genuinely interesting to see them all figure out each other's strengths and weaknesses.
I have a little mugen setup and have numerous characters from each franchise


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Well sure, but the setting and story are quite different.
> All those guys drew off each other, them and the Dragonball writers.
> They're my action anime trifecta.
> I love having them fight each other in games because I think it'd be genuinely interesting to see them all figure out each other's strengths and weaknesses.
> I have a little mugen setup and have numerous characters from each franchise


Never got into dragon ball and anime like that :/


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 15, 2020)

Any form of lore building, character development or even the characters themselves is pretty nice, I could go on and on about my stupid amount of characters and explain how they all fit like a puzzle piece, each interaction connecting like a branch to the main story. 

Otherwise, for a non-furry the equilivant would be game codes, technically it applies to any form of technology but I prefer analysing and talking about a game's code and how it would work, what it does, etc.

Yeah, a lot of stuff I can get into, I'm sure there's more but, those are my main ones.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

I got one! I have some topics, mainly if people start discussing the Aether and Chaos storylines of COD Zombies. And if we get to the topic of firearms, we'll get down in detail, ranging from caliber, firing mode, the internal works of the weapon, and so much more! Then there's swords, mainly the katana, since I've covered some history on it. And last but certainly not the least, I can hold a topic of military strategy, since I've had my fair share of learning different styles of how certain militaries work and whatnot. And GTA, and Paladins, but that's for another time!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 15, 2020)

I tend to be really into talking about gardening and alternative small-scale farming, alternative energy, etc. I also tend to be really into more esoteric movies and TV shows, especially if it deals with psychological or spiritual concepts. 

I have a lot of other interests and hobbies, but those are the main passions.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 15, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> What topic(s) are you enthusiastic and knowledgeable about?
> 
> Also, specify how okay you are with people messaging you to talk at length about them!



Mostly birds and cartoons.
More than happy to talk about either.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 15, 2020)

Video Games and the Furry Fandom are the main topics I am interested in. Besides I can get into any topic if it does not enrage, distresses, or bores me.


----------



## Rassah (Oct 15, 2020)

Airplanes and flying
Engineering and building robots
Finance, business, and economics


----------



## Mambi (Oct 15, 2020)

Kinare said:


> I love, love, love talking about spirituality. Not religion specifically, but that can be included too, but only if the person(s) can have a civil discussion about it - I've learned a lot about other viewpoints thanks to people being willing to discuss. I love the paranormal aspects of spirituality mostly, but I am a skeptic who prefers to try to reason away as much as she can, so I definitely prefer having a discussion with someone of the same mindset who even if they have had experiences is able to realize they could have logical explanations.
> 
> Edit: Another passionate topic of mine is conservation of animals in all forms, but specifically big cats. It's where I've put my donation money in the past and I follow quite a few organizations that do good for the kitties. I've also recently been introduced to fox rescues and gosh darnit those are some of the funnest videos to watch when you just need something happy and silly to watch because foxes are obnoxious and adorable while doing it.



I am Wiccan who is very open minded and friendly and love having intelligent chats about experiences and the like too. If you're ever in the mood, feel free to PM or chat here! <bows deeply>  As for my love for cats...I have a feline spirit personally so I _definitely _feel you on that one <LOL>Those videos are adorable...ever see the fox being tickled at the rescue? DAWWWW!!!! <giggle>


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)

Games
Computers
Doodle drawing
Crafty crafts
Whatever I hyperfixate on
Walking around in nature


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm very passionate about space! I'm still learning lots about it, but it's my favorite subject and I haven't found a single thing about it that I dislike. There are so many possibilities with the worlds beyond our own. I'm down for people messaging me about space related topics~


----------



## Raever (Oct 16, 2020)

90's Cartoons, Music of alternative genre, Video Games (namely rpg's or competitive moba's like league of legends), Anime/Manga (especially some of the older classics), Psychology, Spiritual paths and their differences, Technology, etc.

I'm not a fan of random messages, not that I don't appreciate them, I just tend to be a forgetful adhd creature and I feel bad if I forget they messaged or take too long to respond.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Pokémon > Digimon


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ding dong my opinion is wrong


yes


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)

Gorls, Girls, Gurls, Goorls, And all other variations and sways~


----------



## Baalf (Oct 16, 2020)

By now, people probably know what I am passionate about to the point where I sound like a broken record, and I'd rather just leave it at that.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> By now, people probably know what I am passionate about to the point where I sound like a broken record, and I'd rather just leave it at that.


and what would that be


----------



## EmmyCatto (Oct 16, 2020)

Music and art are the subjects I’m most passionate about. I also have a few small interests too including sports (primarily baseball) and theme parks.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> and what would that be



Animals, misanthropy, the furry fandom.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Animals, misanthropy, the furry fandom.


ok


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2020)

Butts


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm kind of starting to lean toward nihilism these days.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Butts


Yes


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

I will debate anyone at length on the arts, (mostly music though)


----------



## lazarus102 (Oct 17, 2020)

Modern politics and the effects it has on the world around us. 
Are we allowed to talk politics on this forum?


----------



## lazarus102 (Oct 17, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> I will debate anyone at length on the arts, (mostly music though)


Music isn't really debatable, all music is subjectively good to someone. But on a personal note, most heavy metal sucks; the song by Sammy Hagar is great, but listening to 'music' that sounds like people are screaming while smashing eachother with random instruments, doesn't really do it for me.
Also modern rap.. yuck.. At least Snoop, Dre, NWA, Eminem; they sounded good to the ear, but this modern rap is like listening to someone repeat the same 3-5 words over and over for 5 minutes straight..


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

@lazarus102 you're quite correct, just whenever I tend to talk about music with people of my age I almost always will end up in an argument with them as my musical taste is closer to a 62 year old, not a 22 year old.


----------



## xdontyoufakeit (Oct 18, 2020)

I would say that I'm knowledgeable on Digimon, and comics themselves. I mean the format, what makes it tick, how it works, how pages are planned. I love filling my head with info about that.

Also I love film studies, shots, lightning. Almost everything that tries to make a critical viewpoint and deconstruction of a topic, I'm in.


----------



## lazarus102 (Oct 19, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> @lazarus102 you're quite correct, just whenever I tend to talk about music with people of my age I almost always will end up in an argument with them as my musical taste is closer to a 62 year old, not a 22 year old.


People in the modern world are frustrated because of the lifestyles that most of us live. 




This guy does a great job of explaining much of that which gets overlooked and normalized; as well as dropping in some humor to spice it up.
But my point is, people are frustrated, and so we end up with so many pointless arguments like 'rap vs. classical', 'sub vs. dub', 'PC vs. Mac(always PC btw)', 'PC vs. console'. .etc. If you've ever argued something to the extent that you regretted arguing it after, and can't for the life of you, fathom why it meant so much to begin with, then chances are, there was a deeper issue that likely isn't even related to the thing that was argued about.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2020)

*W I D E  H I P S*​


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Oct 19, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> What topic(s) are you enthusiastic and knowledgeable about?
> 
> Also, specify how okay you are with people messaging you to talk at length about them!



Topics I really interested in would be philosophy, mystery stuff, cooking, spiritism, mythology, video games and dietetics. I also like a quality conversations with people as long it doesn't driftz into smalltalk.


----------



## SorenFlamel (Oct 19, 2020)

I love to talk about writing as its one of my favorite things to do, same with roleplaying. Just coming up with ideas with someone is very fun. 
Other than that I can go on for hours about fandoms like pokemon, wings of fire, elder scrolls, etc. Usually about characters and Ideas though.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 19, 2020)

lazarus102 said:


> People in the modern world are frustrated because of the lifestyles that most of us live.



I loved seeing that video for the first time. It really put into words everything that I've been trying to tell people for years but not quite figuring out how. There is so, so much wrong with what we think is 'normal' in our society.


----------



## oappo (Oct 19, 2020)

knowledgeable is generous, but stories, especially those told through a video game medium, biology and art.


----------



## luffy (Oct 19, 2020)

MUSIC.  And Massive Attack (the band), specifically.  I LOVE music, and they're my favorites.


----------



## lazarus102 (Oct 20, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I loved seeing that video for the first time. It really put into words everything that I've been trying to tell people for years but not quite figuring out how. There is so, so much wrong with what we think is 'normal' in our society.


It's true. It's like one thing that's often said "History is written by the victors.". Honestly, I'm not conspiracy theorist, as I only believe what can be proven, or at the very least proven to be highly probable, but it can be said that theoretically, the governments could make millions of people believe just about anything they want, and the people will believe; not because it's logical, or even that it makes sense, but because they were brought up around generations of other people that tell them the same things. 

Due to audio and video recording becoming available to us within the last 100 years, they can't really get away with that anymore, but unfortunately it's a case of too little too late. I've seen the needle, and the damage is done. 

Although modern day capitalism is relatively new compared to the more barbaric systems that existed before it, but ultimately built on many of the same concepts. Taking coin from the poor to give to the rich, so the poor can feel as though they're contributing to a society in which they're barely allowed to survive. The main difference between now and then, is lots of policy and regulation. There's more humanity, but not nearly as much as there should be, given the massive resource boom within our society (Obviously I mean pre-COVID, things be going downhill a bit now). 

But ya.. In a society with a system that, by definition, runs on money, there's literally no humane excuse for forcing people to live in the streets. 
I mean, are you gonna walk by someone that's literally hours from starving to death, while chowing down on a full 20 piece bucket of KFC, and scoff at them and call them garbage because they're not working hard enough? Then walk away, bucket in hand.... Well, hiding behind luxurious mansion walls, surrounded with lush gardens and tall fences; so you don't ever have to see those people, doesn't  make your actions any less inhumane. 

But these are the people that most of society look up to, and even view as 'generous', because they make donations each year in return for huge tax writeoffs and PR. Frankly, every time a rich person makes a big donation, they probably make 10X that back from the sales their company rakes in afterwards, from people dumb enough to think the person is doing some form of selfless act. 

And a lot of times people snap back with "Well, why don't you put in the work and run your own company then??". Well, for starters, because if everyone was a CEO, then who the hell would serve them their breakfast at McDonalds, you stupid FXXX...


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 22, 2020)

Fictional universe setups. I have basically all I love in a single fictional universe, and I love to talk about it. I'm also cool on talking about others' as long as they contain evolution/development and conflicts/aftermaths. And dystopia is a plus!

That contains everything: Weapons and tools, garments and outfits, transports, villages/towns/cities and residents, conflicts on each factions' own justice, survival and/or co-existence, various races and species, environments.... etcetc.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 22, 2020)

Dogs. I love dogs. I thought I knew a normal amount about dogs, but I apparently know more than the average person. I do have a little over 5 years experience in working for the pet care industry, 1 year a vet and 4 a pet shop. I don't like to say I'm an expert by any means because it seems like our general knowledge of pet care, especially pet nutrition, is constantly evolving. I really love all animals, but dogs are the only ones I'll probably own as a pet, though I'm open to the idea of a small rodent or reptile. 

Also, Digimon is better.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stadt said:


> Dogs. I love dogs. I thought I knew a normal amount about dogs, but I apparently know more than the average person. I do have a little over 5 years experience in working for the pet care industry, 1 year a vet and 4 a pet shop. I don't like to say I'm an expert by any means because it seems like our general knowledge of pet care, especially pet nutrition, is constantly evolving. I really love all animals, but dogs are the only ones I'll probably own as a pet, though I'm open to the idea of a small rodent or reptile.
> 
> Also, Digimon is better.


Renamon played a huge majority in me becoming a furry.  Digimon for the win.  
>_>  

<_<


----------



## Loffi (Oct 22, 2020)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Renamon played a huge majority in me becoming a furry.  Digimon for the win.
> >_>
> 
> <_<



I feel like Digimon was a furry awakening show. I remember my friends talking about having crushes on Matt and Tai and here my weird ass was with a crush on fucking Impmon.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stadt said:


> I feel like Digimon was a furry awakening show. I remember my friends talking about having crushes on Matt and Tai and here my weird ass was with a crush on fucking Impmon.


I cracked up, because its very relatable.  Renamon and her various forms was absolutely beautiful, as odd or dumb as it may sound.  Boy, was I in love with her.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stadt said:


> I feel like Digimon was a furry awakening show. I remember my friends talking about having crushes on Matt and Tai and here my weird ass was with a crush on fucking Impmon.


I spent many many nights wishing she was real. Daydreaming, wishing.  
Eventually I discovered more furry characters, but my one true furr crush will always remain Renamon.  
Bit of real life for ya. ^_^"


----------



## Loffi (Oct 22, 2020)

Charleslr'93 said:


> I cracked up, because its very relatable.  Renamon and her various forms was absolutely beautiful, as odd or dumb as it may sound.  Boy, was I in love with her.



Renamon is super gorgeous, so I don't blame you there haha. She's my favorite after Impmon, though I never had any sort of crush on her. I've never found myself attracted to canine characters, probably because of how I view dogs. But I always shipped her and Impmon. Baby's first ship, actually. That's how I found out about fanfiction.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stadt said:


> Renamon is super gorgeous, so I don't blame you there haha. She's my favorite after Impmon, though I never had any sort of crush on her. I've never found myself attracted to canine characters, probably because of how I view dogs. But I always shipped her and Impmon. Baby's first ship, actually. That's how I found out about fanfiction.


As odd or typical as it sounds, I always liked the sound of Renamon and Krystal Mcloud as a couple.  I think that was the first fanfic I ever drove into.  That also helped me discover more on being a furr/ learning about the community.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 22, 2020)

Warhammer lore, fantasy things of all shapes and sizes. Period fashion.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 22, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Period fashion.



Wings or no wings? Or are you more of a tampon fan?

Okay, I'm sorry, I'll stop.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Warhammer lore, fantasy things of all shapes and sizes. Period fashion.


Had to be fashion, just wouldn't be you without fashion being mentioned in there somewhere.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 22, 2020)

Stadt said:


> Wings or no wings? Or are you more of a tampon fan?
> 
> Okay, I'm sorry, I'll stop.


Wings. Deffo wings. XP


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stadt said:


> Wings or no wings? Or are you more of a tampon fan?
> 
> Okay, I'm sorry, I'll stop.


You got a good chuckle from me. That was some fun solid humor.  

>_<


----------



## JuniperW (Oct 22, 2020)

What subject I'm most passionate about really depends on my current main interest.
I have a couple of video game and anime series I'm a huge fan of and could talk about them literally all day. My favourite among these is Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Generally speaking, I'm interested in science, especially when it deals with evolution or prehistoric life. I went through a lot of phases when I was younger and I'd rather forget about some of them, but my obsession with dinosaurs will probably remain until the day I die.
Even though I'm not super knowledgeable on it apart from like, one band, I really like classic rock and metal music. If you're not aware, the Jojo series has a lot of references to Western music and that's what really kicked off my interest in it.
Also, books. I'm pretty convinced I'm addicted to them.
I find it pretty hard to get into new things most of the time, so I mostly stick with what I already know. It's rare I find something that well and truly captures my full attention. When that is the case, it'll definitely become something I'm super passionate about.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 22, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> What subject I'm most passionate about really depends on my current main interest.
> I have a couple of video game and anime series I'm a huge fan of and could talk about them literally all day. My favourite among these is Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Generally speaking, I'm interested in science, especially when it deals with evolution or prehistoric life. I went through a lot of phases when I was younger and I'd rather forget about some of them, but my obsession with dinosaurs will probably remain until the day I die.
> Even though I'm not super knowledgeable on it apart from like, one band, I really like classic rock and metal music. If you're not aware, the Jojo series has a lot of references to Western music and that's what really kicked off my interest in it.
> I find it pretty hard to get into new things most of the time, so I mostly stick with what I already know. It's rare I find something that well and truly captures my full attention. When that is the case, it'll definitely become something I'm super passionate about.


----------



## JuniperW (Oct 22, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> View attachment 91682


Best way in Za Warudo to respond to my post (excuse my bad joke)


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 22, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Best way in Za Warudo to respond to my post (excuse my bad joke)


----------



## VenomCat (Oct 22, 2020)

Video games mostly, anime shows that I happened to watch. And a more bizzare one for some... Cyborgization! No joke! Would be cool if I had a reason to say "My vision is augemented." or upload my concience, memory and knowledge to a biologically artificial replica of my body!

Just so we are clear... I'm not insane, experts say it could be possible! The man that lives in my cupboard told me so, he loves ballet and crossdressing, he's a great guy!


----------



## lazarus102 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stadt said:


> I feel like Digimon was a furry awakening show. I remember my friends talking about having crushes on Matt and Tai and here my weird ass was with a crush on fucking Impmon.


I'm turnin into an old fart, so for me it was Splinter from ninja turtles.. Somethin bout the tail. But in retrospect, the character is kinda..no.. but Splinter was just the 'awakening', Gargoyles was the one I actually got off to.. The fantasy of Brooklyn coming into my room at night.. I also had this odd dream once as a kid, that I was a fox (feral). The dream was surreal.. Kinda like that anime Wolf children. And it was after that, that fox tails gained a sorta sex appeal for me. 

But I did also have a stint through my early 20's in which I was major into Digimon. It was a great series for what it was, and didn't seem nearly as goofy/repetitious as the Pokemon series (though I did like some of the Pokemon movies, and the new live action/CGI one was awesome). I was largely turned on by veemon/flamedramon from the second season. I never did watch all of the fourth or 5th seasons though, I found things just got kinda weird and off track from there, and the show didn't have the same soul and originality as the first three seasons.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 23, 2020)

lazarus102 said:


> I'm turnin into an old fart, so for me it was Splinter from ninja turtles.. Somethin bout the tail. But in retrospect, the character is kinda..no.. but Splinter was just the 'awakening', Gargoyles was the one I actually got off to.. The fantasy of Brooklyn coming into my room at night.. I also had this odd dream once as a kid, that I was a fox (feral). The dream was surreal.. Kinda like that anime Wolf children. And it was after that, that fox tails gained a sorta sex appeal for me.
> 
> But I did also have a stint through my early 20's in which I was major into Digimon. It was a great series for what it was, and didn't seem nearly as goofy/repetitious as the Pokemon series (though I did like some of the Pokemon movies, and the new live action/CGI one was awesome). I was largely turned on by veemon/flamedramon from the second season. I never did watch all of the fourth or 5th seasons though, I found things just got kinda weird and off track from there, and the show didn't have the same soul and originality as the first three seasons.



Splinter is a weird one, but I feel like there are probably way stranger. Like, one of my first was Randall Boggs from Monsters Inc. I've always had a thing for monsters and scalies. Also, Wolf Children is one of my favorite movies. I cry every time. 

I'm really due for a rewatch of Digimon and I need to check out the newer stuff. I tried watching all the seasons, but never really cared for anything after 3. I really liked the games too. Just thinking about them makes me so nostalgic. I'd really love if they would make a Digimon version of Pokemon Go.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 23, 2020)

One thing I'm really knowledgeable about is the original Studio 54 disco club


----------



## Deathless (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm SUPER passionate about music, specifically stuff in the Metal genre. I could go on for days about which bass guitar is good for beginners and why Progressive Metal and Rock is more revolutionary than most other music. I mainly love to talk about specific bands I follow like Haken, Dream Theater, Flying Colors, Neal Morse (Band), Genesis, etc. I have a lot of opinions about a bunch of bands which I idolize and I'm confident enough in them to defend them.

I could also go on for days about Guitar Hero too. That game is my life and I know about 99.9% of it's history and how the game works. Wind me up and I could write a book about it!


----------



## DecembristFlower (Oct 24, 2020)

I've been doing math almost all my life, I can't say that it's a passion, but I'm quite happy with it and it works out.
My passion is drawing and hand made, as a child and teenager I drew a lot, knitted and embroidered. I was also interested in biology, botany, and geography. I have always liked natural and technical Sciences.
I used to love writing stories, so maybe I'll get back to it soon and start my own setting.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 25, 2020)

I honestly believe I'm more knowledgeable about My Little Pony than anything else... I don't know why I'm so stoked about colourful horses with special interests and tattoos and clever names related to those interests!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 25, 2020)

Anime, because I watch a lot of it, and I like talking to people who also like watching anime and even recommending shows to people who aren't familiar with it. I like making lists of "Starter shows" for people who wanna get into anime, but don't know where to start as well, it's very fun. I enjoy writing reviews, reading other people's reviews, watching a show alongside a bunch of other people on a forum weekly, etc. 

And if someone has an opinion about anime that's completely asinine like "Anime is for children" or "Anime fans are all creeps", I get a little heated by it, but most of the time I just brush that stuff off and continue on my way.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm equally passionate about all things concerning science, technology, but then spirituality as well! But if I'm to give some highlights, I particularly like biology (all of it) and astronomy/cosmology, the more outlandish and exotic, the better. I'm also fine with being messaged.



VenomCat said:


> Cyborgization! No joke! Would be cool if I had a reason to say "My vision is augemented." or upload my concience, memory and knowledge to a biologically artificial replica of my body!


Oh yeah! Well, I do have a reason to say my vision is augmented... From its very shitty original state to a normal one, but still. And with quality contact lenses, I noticed I'm able to spot distant details most other people overlook. Also, when I had a complicated arm fracture, all the wiring doctors put into it was making me look like a damn Strogg from Quake 4 in x-rays. I remember fantasizing these are actual augmentations being implanted.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 25, 2020)

Anything to do with animals or drawing.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm passionate about the big ghey :V


----------



## VenomCat (Oct 26, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> I'm equally passionate about all things concerning science, technology, but then spirituality as well! But if I'm to give some highlights, I particularly like biology (all of it) and astronomy/cosmology, the more outlandish and exotic, the better. I'm also fine with being messaged.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Well, I do have a reason to say my vision is augmented... From its very shitty original state to a normal one, but still. And with quality contact lenses, I noticed I'm able to spot distant details most other people overlook. Also, when I had a complicated arm fracture, all the wiring doctors put into it was making me look like a damn Strogg from Quake 4 in x-rays. I remember fantasizing these are actual augmentations being implanted.


Strogg, eh? I would prefer to look more like Anna Navarre from Deus Ex.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 26, 2020)

VenomCat said:


> Strogg, eh? I would prefer to look more like Anna Navarre from Deus Ex.


Whatever you say, flatlander woman.


----------



## VenomCat (Oct 26, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Whatever you say, flatlander woman.


How did you know. *In a lifeless tone of voice*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 26, 2020)

Also Lord of the Rings is something I enjoy talking about.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't know why, but I really dig Mattel's Upsy Downsy toys and books.


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 27, 2020)

Biology and ecology. Mostly animals though. Space and astrology is also very interesting. My strangest passion would be fursuits though. I just admire the artistry that's put into some of them. I've spent way too many hours finding and reading about different makers.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 27, 2020)

DireDrag0n said:


> ecology
> Space



Have you read Dune? It combines those 2 things amazingly.


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 28, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Have you read Dune? It combines those 2 things amazingly.


Maybe I should. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Joeyyy (Oct 28, 2020)

I have an incredible affinity for medicine and all things medical.  I was well before I did nursing school.  

I think every other thing Im knowledgeable about is from my mid-teens through my early 20's.  
board sports, distance running, military, fishing, religion, guitars... guess thats it.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 28, 2020)

I love Japanese culture. Not just in the stereotypical weeaboo way... that was me growing up, when I watched a ton of anime. But I went to go live and work there for several years in my 20s, and my obsession became more of a well-rounded appreciation for the whole country. More recently I did the Shikoku pilgrimage, where you visit 88 Buddhist temples. The traditional thing is to walk the whole 1200km route, which I did over several trips. It was a great way to combine my love for Japan with my love for hiking. It was the single best experience of my entire life.

Great food, too. I'm seriously considering moving back there once they open their borders again.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 22, 2020)

Really big leaves. Leaves so big you could use them as a blanket on a king size bed. I LOVE BIG LEAVES


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Really big leaves. Leaves so big you could use them as a blanket on a king size bed. I LOVE BIG LEAVES


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

Synthwave, gaming and the 80's.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm really into 1960s mod fashion lately


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 22, 2020)

Spaceflight, its history and future, all the cool and crazy cancelled projects, accidents and close shaves that have happened etc. More generally anything space-related is interesting.

Nuclear bombs. Accidents and incidents, clever and unusual weapon designs, delivery systems, effects, usage scenarios, history, peaceful uses...

Human evolution. I want to understand how we started walking on two legs, lost our fur, developed first technology and spread out of Africa. Evolution and biology of other species, too.

To answer the original post, anybody is free to message me if they want talk about these things.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 22, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Really big leaves. Leaves so big you could use them as a blanket on a king size bed. I LOVE BIG LEAVES



And now I have to admit that really big leaves creep me out.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 22, 2020)

Animals, comes with the territory of being a biologist. Especially reptiles and amphibians. Have also collected fossils since I was 6 so that includes prehistoric animals

Also obsessive with cooking/baking. I probably have over 50 books on the subject and make something almost every day.

Music, but not as much as in my highschool days. Back then I had a pair of headphones with me at all times. Literally have a hard time finding a photo of me without them on my neck


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 22, 2020)

Yastreb said:


> Spaceflight, its history and future, all the cool and crazy cancelled projects, accidents and close shaves that have happened etc. More generally anything space-related is interesting.
> 
> Nuclear bombs. Accidents and incidents, clever and unusual weapon designs, delivery systems, effects, usage scenarios, history, peaceful uses...
> 
> ...


Which canceled projects?


----------



## soulbox (Nov 22, 2020)

My ocs for one. xD Most knowledgeable with that.

Stuff I don’t know much about but I’m eager to learn more: mental health activism and psychopathology, and thanatology.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Space. Space is something that I am highly interested in, I wouldn’t say I have deep knowledge in space but I have a knowledge of it to some degree I guess, but it facenits me non the less. Just thinking there could be other intelligent life out their on a planet wondering if there is other intelligent life is super interesting! And the vastness of it all, we are so small, so tiny compared to other objects--UY Scuti--out there in the blackness.
and to just think that it’s endless is so mind boggling!

Also Tech(I have more knowledge in that Owo)
quantum physics is also cool, i Could talk for hours about it.


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 23, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Which canceled projects?


Project Orion (also overlaps with nukes), Soviet N1-L3 lunar program, their Buran shuttle, manned Mars and Venus flybys, strapping an X-15 to some Navaho boosters for a single-orbit manned flight, and many others.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Nov 23, 2020)

The science behind skincare. Just skincare in general. Don't stand within 50 feet of me or else I'll give you unsolicited advice about AHAs and BHAs.

Also slugs.


----------



## zeroPony (Nov 23, 2020)

I like to talk about IT, computer related stuff and electronics in common. It's always interesting to explain complex things in a simple way.


----------



## Red Racoon (Nov 23, 2020)

Blood sciencey stuff ... because it’s my job... 

The technical aspects of music. Even though I feel my knowledge is, rather limited. I can make a piano sound not awful sometimes? Does that count? 

Cornwall - because it’s my home county and, has a really fascinating history. Again - even though I probably don’t feel I know THAT much about it.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 30, 2020)

Fantasy and horror stuff but when it comes to horror, i'm all about monsters especially vampires and werecreatures but also ghosts.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 1, 2020)

Heavy metal, aircrafts, engineering behind such vehicles, psychological horror, thriller, action, and suspense movies, tech/computers, science, medicine, solving problems when I can, making a lot of money, the idea of the paranormal and the spirit, folklore, Peterbilt trucks, gatherings with happiness, fun and laughter, especially in group calls, (certainly miss those with family and holidays), making others happy who are deserving of my company, such as those who make the effort to deliver food to my apartment and making sure I'm very polite to them and give them high ratings hoping they get a raise of some sort. lel. When I'm in the best mood, and feel well treated by those around me on certain days, I'm passionate about a lot of things.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 2, 2020)

I enjoy botany. Plants.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2020)

Animal welfare, musical instruments, music from India and neighboring countries, and images/videos of cute pets/wildlife.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)

Beta fish. I had one not too long ago for a while. He was my little baby. I loved him, and I'm getting another one sometime soon.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Mental health, animal rights, conspiracy theories I believe in or take an interest in trying to debunk, _Warriors, _ religion (I'm Christian), uhhh, let me think...I dunno right now.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Animal welfare, musical instruments, music from India and neighboring countries, and images/videos of cute pets/wildlife.


AHHH animal welfare is important to me toooo ahhh


----------



## ArabicaAnimations (Dec 2, 2020)

animal conservation, it's what I went to college for (May 2020 grad!) Also plants/gardening, I have a haworthia collection and am going to breed my own cultivars one day (that reminds me, I have some seeds from Spain I have to plant today!)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Animal welfare



All these Animals claiming welfare. 

And some of them aren't even from here! Them migratory birds. 

I tells ya, when I gets my hands on them.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 2, 2020)

History, Spaceflight, Random fun facts, and Gaming I guess. If you want to blab about any of that stuff, dm me ladies B)))))))))))))))))))).


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 5, 2020)

Audio hardware and the physics of sound. Recently the interest in sound waves has bled into light waves since they behave similarly in a lot of ways (refraction, diffraction, temperature/medium changing speed etc), so I've been reading about some of its effects in graphics. Direct/indirect lighting, Ambient occlusion (or, more broadly, global illumination), specular lighting etc. It's actually been pretty helpful for mentally mapping out light sources for drawing as well


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 5, 2020)

Gaming, the Outdoors, the Enviroment, Writing, Story Creation, gaming, motorbikes, animals, military vehicles... quite a mix of things actually. Sadly, I'm not had much time to indulge in some of those hobbies, and I speak to people often enough to really engage in those interests, which is a pain in the side for me.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 28, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> I have this longtime friend who has a major in Languages and we can spend hours talking about Portuguese, English, Japanese, German and so on. Mainly Portuguese. Learning about particularities of different countries (current customs, demographic stats, climate etc) feels really good too


Got any recommendations for ways to learn new languages?


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 28, 2020)

DominantSubdivision said:


> Aeronautics and videogame development.
> Not to talkative about aircraft stuff cuz its kinda boring but i can go on for hours about game design, mechanics and the sorts.


Start thread on aeronautics I'll be there


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 28, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Heavy metal, aircrafts, engineering behind such vehicles, psychological horror, thriller, action, and suspense movies, tech/computers, science, medicine, solving problems when I can, making a lot of money, the idea of the paranormal and the spirit, folklore, Peterbilt trucks, gatherings with happiness, fun and laughter, especially in group calls, (certainly miss those with family and holidays), making others happy who are deserving of my company, such as those who make the effort to deliver food to my apartment and making sure I'm very polite to them and give them high ratings hoping they get a raise of some sort. lel. When I'm in the best mood, and feel well treated by those around me on certain days, I'm passionate about a lot of things.


Group calls are fun, though meeting in person is great group calls are a close second for me since people usually live far. I'm probably going to make a thread soon for aviation/machines if the other person I talked to doesn't


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 28, 2020)

Lately, I've been big on philosophy. To the point I'm considering studying it and becoming a professor.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 28, 2020)

malefeetguy said:


> Got any recommendations for ways to learn new languages?


That's broad and subjective, I'm still trying to figure that out myself. But the more you're curious about a language, it gets faster to assimilate.

Finding resources in that language - newspapers, magazines, blogs, videos etc. - can help with the reading/comprehension skills. I find it really satisfying to check Uruguayan news portals, so my understanding of (Uruguayan) Spanish vocabulary and expressions, at least those pertaining to the Journalism field, has improved over the years. A friend of mine likes to text me in English for training purposes, and that's a way to cover the writing. I use iTalki to speak with a native Japanese and develop confidence in conversations. As a native Portuguese speaker, interacting in places like these forums is great to stay updated with casual English usage.

So basically, I'd recommend finding out what skills you want to improve, your goals, and resources that make sense to you. Maybe associating them to something you really like. I've already thought of migrating to Uruguay once, so that brought me the initial stimulus, which is maintained nowadays through just my desire for its people to thrive. And I've always wanted to dive deep into the actual meaning of things said and done in Japanese anime that tend to be lost in translation, only to find a friend that gave me a smorgasbord of other reasons to keep learning that language and its usage in real life. Plus I wanna be able to professionally translate from Japanese to Portuguese one day, and make sure I give my best to cover most of its intricasies in the results.

One thing might end up leading to another when you're curious!


----------

